# WTF is with Propsero Burns????



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Im A huge fan of the series overall and I have weathered the good and the bad, Enjoying all of them in their own way.

HOWEVER! PB is really getting to me. Im a Hundred and something pages in and there has been one mention of the Thousand Sons and one mention of Tizca. Im all for setting up a story and love the character development that we get in the newer generation of HH novels, BUT WOW. 1/4 of the book about a character whos name I cant even remember as I write this rant.:angry:

I will not give up on the book and im sure it will get better, Im just voicing my frustration. I know from reading other ppl's posts that many are having the same problem. I find it unusual that being a Duology with A thousdan Sons this book can be so bad.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

And here we go again. Tbh, i'll tell you now, very, very little of the book is devoted to the Burning of Prospero. It's all about the build up and the events that are led to the burning. Yes i know the title or synopsis or cover doesn't suggest this at all. But that's already been discussed massively already. Essentially you can let it ruin a very, very good book for you or you can choose (like myself and many others did) to just accept it and really appreciate the book for what it is. Giving us a truely new and insightful view into the VI Legion and how they operate, doing away with the stereotypes the other books and other Legions portay them as. It also adds a whole new plot twist to the events of the Heresy and the Vlka Fenryka themselves


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78697&page=20

See this thread for griping about _Prospero Burns_. Im not knocking you, far from it I actually agree with you, but this thread is more complete.


----------



## genesis80 (Jan 12, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> And here we go again. Tbh, i'll tell you now, very, very little of the book is devoted to the Burning of Prospero. It's all about the build up and the events that are led to the burning. Yes i know the title or synopsis or cover doesn't suggest this at all. But that's already been discussed massively already. Essentially you can let it ruin a very, very good book for you or you can choose (like myself and many others did) to just accept it and really appreciate the book for what it is. Giving us a truely new and insightful view into the VI Legion and how they operate, doing away with the stereotypes the other books and other Legions portay them as. It also adds a whole new plot twist to the events of the Heresy and the Vlka Fenryka themselves


I think you missed his main point that 1/4 or was it 1/2...of the book is devoted to a one dimensional character that's totally shait (& whose name no one can be bothered to remember)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well thats your opinion. Personally i didn't think he was one dimensional at all, and i had bo trouble whatsoever remembering the name Kasper Hawser or Ahmad Ibn Rustah for that matter. And i don't think i missed the point at all, he's complaining that theres only been one mention of the Sons or Tizca aswell as who the pages are dedicated to.


----------

